

Ask HN: Is Hacker News' rss feed broken - rbmoshe

I&#x27;m using feedly with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;rss as the source and the last article I have in the feed is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6639989. Other feeds are working fine. Is anyone else experiencing any problems with HN&#x27;s feed?
======
sharmanaetor
I've been staring at my Feedly since today morning, waiting for Hacker News to
update.

Oh well...Guess I might as well get some work done while I still can...

------
discordance
Same here, i've noticed feedly hasn't been playing well with hacker news for
the last couple of days.

------
pawn
I use protopage.com and the same source. It's been staying up to date for me.

